# 1st attempt at smoked cheese - Qview of course



## downstatesmoker (Jan 16, 2010)

I picked up a block of Vermont Extra Sharp White Cheddar from BJ's.

I split the block in 2 and I am doing one naked and one with a rub of:

1/4 C Paprika
1 Tbsp Garlic Powder
1 Tbsp Oregano
1/2 teaspoon Cayenne



As you can see I probably could have gone a little less (probably about 1/2 the amount) on the spices.  

The spice rub, I should say, was inspired by Fire It Up's post.

I've got them on the SnP with a pork belly I am making into Bacon.


Temp is holding at roughly 70 degrees with a good bit of smoke (even though you can't see it in this picture).  Apple and Hicory.

I plan on Vacuum sealing with the food saver after they are done and letting sit in the fridge for 2 weeks where I will unveil them at a friends party (taste test will come first to make sure I am not poisoning anyone).

Will post finished pictures later :)


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 21, 2010)

The cheese smoked for about 2 hours, one hour per side.  Took it off, food savered it,  and now it is sleeping for another week.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks great, I like the coating on the one chunk.
Did one a few weeks back with paprika, garlic oregano and I think chipotle.  Just realized that I never opened that one to try and it has been ready for a week!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 21, 2010)

FIU, Yours is what actually inspired me to try the coating.

Hope it comes out good


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 21, 2010)

They look great...


----------



## fire it up (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh, well I'm glad that I could give you a bit of inspiration to smoke.
Didn't post results on them because I forgot I needed to open that last one but the pepper coated one wasn't super special just sliced but when I added it to a pizza it was great!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 21, 2010)

Now thats is something to I haven't done yet "Cheese" But yours looks great and I bet it will be mighty tastey.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 21, 2010)

I was very happy.  I was able to hold my SnP at about 80 degrees for almost 8 hours (cheese and bacon).  Of course it was abou 40 degrees most of the day without much wind.


----------

